# Rudy reached a milestone!



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

As some of you know from my previous posts, I adopted Rudy in March when he was 12 weeks old. Although I don't know his full background, I was told that a "breeder" gave him and his sister to the rescue because the person who bought them returned them under the "breeder" health guarantee. They thought something was wrong with them because they both acted very lethargic and tired all the time. I also know that he was in the hands of the rescue group when he was just barely 8 weeks old, which leads me to believe that he came from a BYB since he had already had two homes by such a young age. Before he and his sister (Thimble) could be adopted, the rescue group needed to diagnose them and get them all better. Luckily, Rudy turned out just to have some hypoglycemia due to his very small size at 1.5 lbs. Unfortunately, Thimble was not so lucky and she ended up needing heart surgery to repair her PDA. (side note: Thimble is all better now and is happily in her new adopted home!) When I adopted Rudy I had to wait until he got to the 2 lb mark before they would let me take him home. He reached that 2 lb mark at 12 weeks and came home to me! The vet said that because they had such a hard time getting him to gain that 1/2 lb, she predicted that he would likely not get over 3 lbs fully grown. 

_Well._..we went back to the vet 3 weeks after the adoption for his last round of puppy shots and guess what? RUDY WAS 3.3 lbs! The vet was amazed and so happy with his progress, but then said "Rudy will likely not get over 4 lbs, but he is a healthy boy!" 
_
Well_...we went back to see the vet a month after that (May 1st) and he weighed in at 4.2 lbs!! The vet was once again pleased with his growth and jokingly said, "Well, looks like little Rudy is destined to grow, but I seriously doubt he will be over 5 lbs." 

_WELL_...we went to the vet this week and my little Rudy, the pup that had such a slow start in life, *weighed in at a whopping 5.5 lbs!!* He just keeps amazing me and all the staff at the vet's office. They cannot believe that the little sickly, hypoglycemic furball was now officially over the 5 lb mark! 

Love does wonders for the soul and body! 

Rudy in March:








Rudy in July!


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

What a wonderful, heart-warming story. The power & "weight" of love, indeed!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like a whole different fluff! You are a wonderful mommy and baby Rudy is thriving under your TLC, Leigh! ((hugs))


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Rudy -- you were blessed to find such a wonderful furever home, and, you're at the most perfect weight.

(Leigh -- Tilly's story is very similar to Rudy's. She was actually starving to death when I got her. Her puppymill breeder had too many puppies in the cage and, as Tilly was so very small, she wasn't getting any food. To make a long story short, when I rescued Tilly and immediately took her to my Vet, they didn't think she would make it a week. 3 weeks later, when I took her back for a recheck and her 1st vaccinations, the Vet couldn't believe that Tilly was the same puppy she had seen 3 weeks earlier. My Vet and the staff have a very special place in their heart for my Tilly as they know that I saved her life -- more than once.)

Love, proper diet, and a happy life are the key.

Congratulations on the weight gain - handsome Rudy!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Rudy, you are one tough little trooper! We are so thrilled Leigh got her hands on you! You do look like a new little man--my, you outweigh my Kitzel!
Sending sweet kisses!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

And Tilly is gorgeous BTW, Lynn.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> (Leigh -- Tilly's story is very similar to Rudy's. She was actually starving to death when I got her. Her puppymill breeder had too many puppies in the cage and, as Tilly was so very small, she wasn't getting any food. To make a long story short, when I rescued Tilly and immediately took her to my Vet, they didn't think she would make it a week. 3 weeks later, when I took her back for a recheck and her 1st vaccinations, the Vet couldn't believe that Tilly was the same puppy she had seen 3 weeks earlier. My Vet and the staff have a very special place in their heart for my Tilly as they know that I saved her life -- more than once.)


awwww, little Tilly! Sweet angel. It really never ceases to amaze me how much impact a little love can have on an ailing puppy. But what is really amazing, is the impact that these furbabies have on the humans they grow to love. Some could say that I saved Rudy, but really he saved me. 

Hooray for adoption! Hooray for little Tilly and Rudy proving everyone wrong!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leigh - get out of town!!!! Those pictures are worth a million words as a testament to your love, perseverance, care and feeding of Rudy paying off big time. He's absolutely adorable and no one would ever think that's the same pup. Are you sure someone didn't do a switch while you were sleeping? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm so glad for both of you and know that you've saved this boy from such an awful start in life to landing in the lap of luxury.Thanks for sharing.:grouphug:
Now my doctor does not share the same glee when I visit her and she sees I've gained a pound or two.:blink: Curious isn't it?  Maybe I should change docs. :thumbsup: Or see a vet. :blush:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

. . . or get adopted!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Woohoo! Go Rudy!

He looks great!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Leigh - get out of town!!!! Those pictures are worth a million words as a testament to your love, perseverance, care and feeding of Rudy paying off big time. He's absolutely adorable and no one would ever think that's the same pup. Are you sure someone didn't do a switch while you were sleeping?


Thank you Susan! I might think the same thing if I didn't see firsthand how fast he grew into the little man he is today! (plus, he is a ferocious guard dog so nobody is sneaking into our room B))


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Cow! Little Rudy has improved 100% under your care!!!! :aktion033::aktion033:

Unbelievable!!! He is absolutely adorable! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a wonderful and heartwarming story, Leigh! Rudy is indeed very lucky to have found you, and you him. He looks absolutely perfect now! (Well, he was ALWAYS cute! But he did need some 'meat on his bones')

Brava, Leigh! That's the kind of news we love to hear!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

...and I should say a BIG THANKS to all of you! I could not have nourished him to health without all of your knowledge! When he first came home I was scared about so many things...what to feed him, how to bathe him, how to groom him, medical issues to look out for. Now, I am the one helping educate others and sharing in the knowledge SM has provided me. SM has really been such a tremendous help and Rudy is lucky to have so many knowledgeable and caring people on his side! 

:ThankYou:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

i'm speechless, that such a beautiful photo of Rudy. He's so lucky to have found such a good home where he can thrive.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

This is wonderful and a true testament to the love and care you have for precious Rudy.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW Leigh!!!! :w00t: I am astonished as to how Rudy has grown! He just looks so much healthier now! 

IT IS TRUE THEN!!!!! We ALL gain weight when we fall in love :wub:!!!!! :HistericalSmiley:

Bless your heart Leigh! You are so special...and so is Rudy!!!! :wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Maglily said:


> i'm speechless, that such a beautiful photo of Rudy. He's so lucky to have found such a good home where he can thrive.


I'm the lucky one! :heart: Thank you!



Johita said:


> This is wonderful and a true testament to the love and care you have for precious Rudy.


Thank you! I think so too. God knows I worry more about his health than my own. 



Bibu said:


> IT IS TRUE THEN!!!!! We ALL gain weight when we fall in love :wub:!!!!!


haha! I love this. It is so true!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG ! The before and after picture is like night and day. He is so adorable !
He looks healthy and vibrant......love is magic !:wub:
Jenna


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He looks amazing. Bless you both.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Leigh - get out of town!!!! Those pictures are worth a million words as a testament to your love, perseverance, care and feeding of Rudy paying off big time. He's absolutely adorable and no one would ever think that's the same pup. Are you sure someone didn't do a switch while you were sleeping? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm so glad for both of you and know that you've saved this boy from such an awful start in life to landing in the lap of luxury.Thanks for sharing.:grouphug:
> Now my doctor does not share the same glee when I visit her and she sees I've gained a pound or two.:blink: Curious isn't it?  Maybe I should change docs. :thumbsup: Or see a vet. :blush:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Love can cure all ..Rudy looks amazing and quite the looker:thumbsup: God bless you for taking such good care of him.


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Wonderful News!!! RUDY is adorable!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Rudy Roo I love you!!!:wub::wub:It's hard to believe it's the same precious little fluff. It's amazing what love can do. Bless your heart for taking in that precious little boy.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Leigh, those pictures are amazing...how beautiful and healthy little Rudy looks, wow! Wish I could grab Rudy and give him tons of kisses..that face is adorable.:wub::wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> As some of you know from my previous posts, I adopted Rudy in March when he was 12 weeks old. Although I don't know his full background, I was told that a "breeder" gave him and his sister to the rescue because the person who bought them returned them under the "breeder" health guarantee. They thought something was wrong with them because they both acted very lethargic and tired all the time. I also know that he was in the hands of the rescue group when he was just barely 8 weeks old, which leads me to believe that he came from a BYB since he had already had two homes by such a young age. Before he and his sister (Thimble) could be adopted, the rescue group needed to diagnose them and get them all better. Luckily, Rudy turned out just to have some hypoglycemia due to his very small size at 1.5 lbs. Unfortunately, Thimble was not so lucky and she ended up needing heart surgery to repair her PDA. (side note: Thimble is all better now and is happily in her new adopted home!) When I adopted Rudy I had to wait until he got to the 2 lb mark before they would let me take him home. He reached that 2 lb mark at 12 weeks and came home to me! The vet said that because they had such a hard time getting him to gain that 1/2 lb, she predicted that he would likely not get over 3 lbs fully grown.
> 
> _Well._..we went back to the vet 3 weeks after the adoption for his last round of puppy shots and guess what? RUDY WAS 3.3 lbs! The vet was amazed and so happy with his progress, but then said "Rudy will likely not get over 4 lbs, but he is a healthy boy!"
> _
> ...


*
UPDATE on Rudy's milestone*...He is now 6lbs!!!! I just dropped him off for his dental and they weighed him before I left. He is the unstoppable puppy. In just February of this year his foster mom was having to syringe feed him every few hours just to get him to 2 lbs so they could safely run all the tests for the suspected liver shunt, and NOW my little guy is a healthy average sized fluff!! I am so thrilled with his progress, and the vet is just amazed at Rudy's spirit and will to grow. Hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*i love rudy!*


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Such a huge difference. He looks fantastic. So glad you have each other :tender:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Leigh, what does that little guy eat? I am thrilled & amazed at the change in his appearance! He really is a lovely little guy!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Leigh, what does that little guy eat? I am thrilled & amazed at the change in his appearance! He really is a lovely little guy!


haha! What's funny is that he is the pickiest eater I have ever seen. He could care less about food. I have tried so many different types of food (raw, raw dehydrated, all canned, canned/kibble) hoping that I can find one that he would be excited about, but no luck. I usually have to force him to eat, and sometimes have to hand feed him on days where I hear his little tummy growling. It amazes me that he has grown so much despite his food aversion! I guess he is just destined to grow big and strong!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... great pics! :wub: He's a sweet little boy:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Those pictures are worth a thousand words!!! Congrats to both you and Rudy!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Leigh he looks like a different dog, seriously you have given him love and it shows. I am so happy for you and Rudy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Rudy truly is a miracle pup! heck if he keeps going like he is, you'll be putting him on a diet in a few months! :HistericalSmiley:

His before and after pictures could be used by rescue groups as testiment on what can be accomplished with love and nurturing.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

You have found the perfect recipe; the correct amounts of love, food and exercise! Now you and Rudy can enjoy a wonderful life, together.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Rudy is such a handsome malt.....he is beautiful!!! Shows you what love can do!!! He has the love and warmth of a caring Mama and it makes the world of difference!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> *i love rudy!*


Rudy loves Sylvia! 



silverhaven said:


> Such a huge difference. He looks fantastic. So glad you have each other :tender:


I am so glad too! He is my true love. 



kodie said:


> awww... great pics! :wub: He's a sweet little boy:wub:


He is SO sweet (when he wants something)!



Hunter's Mom said:


> Those pictures are worth a thousand words!!! Congrats to both you and Rudy!!!


Thank you! It still amazes me to see those pictures. It feels very great to know that little ol me was able to nurture that boy back to health. The process has been so rewarding. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Leigh he looks like a different dog, seriously you have given him love and it shows. I am so happy for you and Rudy


He does look so different, I know!! As much as I adore the healthy, strong, boy he is now, I sometimes miss that awkward, hairless, tiny little pup that charged into my home and changed my life. He was so tiny but acted as if he was a great dane! 



The A Team said:


> Rudy truly is a miracle pup! heck if he keeps going like he is, you'll be putting him on a diet in a few months! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> His before and after pictures could be used by rescue groups as testiment on what can be accomplished with love and nurturing.


I always say he is the poster pup for rescue/adoption! 



bonsmom said:


> You have found the perfect recipe; the correct amounts of love, food and exercise! Now you and Rudy can enjoy a wonderful life, together.


It was a carefully concocted recipe founded by all of the knowledge SM provided me! 



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Rudy is such a handsome malt.....he is beautiful!!! Shows you what love can do!!! He has the love and warmth of a caring Mama and it makes the world of difference!!!:chili::chili::chili:


I still love Sue's comment that "it's true, love does make you gain weight"


----------

